

Python Library Released For The Coinbase API - barmstrong
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/46802634066/python-library-released-for-the-coinbase-api

======
gsibble
Library author here. Happy to answer any questions you might have and happy to
contribute to the Coinbase and BitCoin communities!

~~~
tibbon
Seems cool. Wouldn't mind seeing a Ruby one. But as another poster jokes
about- it seems that being able to actually execute trades with Coinbase right
now is a _major_ issue. I tried to buy coins like 4 times a few weeks ago, and
was unable to each time.

I'd _love_ to use a library like this to setup some buying/selling scripts for
myself, but I fear that the majority of the trades wouldn't go through, which
is ungood.

I realize you're probably not the person who is in charge of making Coinbase
function, but if Coinbase isn't functioning then it isn't so good for your
library either.

~~~
gsibble
Hey there. I'm completely unaffiliated with Coinbase and I am aware of the
issues they have been having and the frustration we all feel. I know they are
working very hard to increase their limits and fix other issues, but is it
really any different than the challenges faced by any other startup?

I believe in their business model and know that when coin is available, they
provide the best method of acquiring it with USD. Over the long term, I'm sure
they will figure out their challenges.

And also, they actually have an official Ruby library written by their
founder. Enjoy!

~~~
tibbon
Thank you for creating the library. Sorry to have placed the blame on you for
Coinbase's issues.

The main thing they could do at this point would be incredibly transparent
with their issues- like Heroku tries to do.

------
lwhalen
It seems like it would be the simplest thing to write. Whatever method is
called, just return "Sorry, Coinbase has reached its maximum number of bitcoin
purchases for the moment. Please try again later. We'll continue raising this
limit over time."

:-)

